# Boston, MA support group



## FindYourBalanceHealth

Hi there,I'm new to this forum and noticed a lot of MA residents but no Boston meetup group. I'd be happy to start one if there was enough interest. It could be held either in my home or at a local community center. I'd like to focus on emotional support and natural remedies. If you are interested, please send me a message including:Your nameYour email addressWhere you liveWhat days/times are good for youWhat you'd like to get out of the groupLook forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Amity

Are there any groups around Beverly, Danvers, or Peabody area?


----------



## Kristinaa

I know this is a really really late reply but I've been looking for a support group, since I am only 16 I would probably bring my mom, since she doesn't really understand IBS and how it affects me. Let me know if you are still thinking about a support group!


----------



## Want2BNormal

I live in Boston and feel that I would benefit from meeting with people who live with this disorder. I am 25 and have had IBS for 7 years. I feel like I'm hitting a wall with treatment and medical professionals. I know you posted last year, but have you formed a group?


----------



## jackobite

Hi there, just diagnosed. I'm trying to learn all I can and think meeting others would help. Did this group get made?


----------



## Christine84

Hi,I would like to meet with fellow Boston and Mass IBS sufferers. Thank you,Christine


----------



## math_and_music

Did an IBS support group for Greater Boston ever get formed?If not, does anyone know of such a group in Greater Boston?Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey Diane

I am moving to Boston in september and could really use a support group!


----------



## mountainheather

I realize this thread is a few years old, but... :ing:: I'm in Boston and would like to find a local group. Did one ever start?


----------



## flo_02472

I am new to this site. I have IBS-D and live in Watertown. I also have chronic headaches so I can't get out of the house as much as I want to. I feel isolated at times since I have a few disabilities. I worked at home for 25 years and feel safe if I am near a bathroom. If you start a group in or near Boston please let me know and maybe I can join in sometime. Let me know. Please email; [email protected]


----------



## flo_02472

I am new to this site. I have IBS-D and live in Watertown. I also have chronic headaches so I can't get out of the house as much as I want to. I feel isolated at times since I have a few disabilities. I worked at home for 25 years and feel safe if I am near a bathroom. If you start a group in or near Boston please let me know and maybe I can join in sometime. Let me know. Please email; [email protected]


----------

